# Heat Reflective Paint - Worth a second look!



## Eugene (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok, here is a scenario for you to ponder:

A homeowner asks you what is the best option to paint their tiled roof. They want a heat reflective paint but they want a darker colour. What would you say???

You undoubtedly know that heat reflective paints only work in white or lighter colours. So what would you say, would you recommended that they change their preference of colour or their choice of having the heat reflective properties?

If you have not done enough research on heat reflective paints, they are worth a second look. 
*Manufacturers now produce some products that can reflect 88% of infrared and radiated heat.* 

Some products are also easier than ever to apply.

So it might be time to do a bit more research on heat reflective paint.

Happy to hear your thoughts.


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

Eugene said:


> Ok, here is a scenario for you to ponder:
> 
> A homeowner asks you what is the best option to paint their tiled roof. They want a heat reflective paint but they want a darker colour. What would you say???
> 
> ...


Earlier this past summer a home owner wanted me to use an additive called INSULADD. It is supposed to help insulate the house as well. You can add it to any paint any color Interior or exterior . It might be an option to look into. It does thicken the paint up quit a bit. He bought Duration from S.W.. I would say it doubled the thickness of that paint. I was glad when that job was done. Hope this helps


----------



## jprefect (Mar 4, 2015)

007 Dave said:


> It does thicken the paint up quit a bit. He bought Duration from S.W.. I would say it doubled the thickness of that paint. I was glad when that job was done. Hope this helps


DOUBLED? . . . . . :icon_eek: DURATION??!!...:vs_shocked::surrender:


----------



## kmmy2727 (Jul 24, 2017)

No doubt!


----------



## Worker Bee (Jun 2, 2017)

Where was this when I painted my new house / shop LOL


----------

